# Gravel kennel Floor



## Buck Rabbit (Sep 10, 2008)

I recently started a thread about smelly kennels and lots of people say that using pea gravel works great.  Well i was wondering if #89 (1/8" to 3/8") granite would work as good as Peagravel (1/2") , Its about the same size and its right at half the cost. What do yall think about using it?

Thanks


----------



## southern_pride (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't think it would work as good. The pea gravel has rounded smooth sides, most gravel does not. Around here, pea gravel is under 20.00 a ton(well depends on where you call, it ranges from 16.40 to 65.00 a ton, so call around and check prices.


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a black and tan female that is 8 months old now and we put pea gravel in her pen and her feet seemed to get kinda sore after a while.. but she walks back and forth all day to just my 2 cents


----------



## tinytim (Sep 11, 2008)

After reading BOTH threads I'd vote for the pea gravel.

Again like someone else mentioned....think it over and do what you want to do.


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 11, 2008)

granite absorbs more liquids than pea gravel. Including urine.


----------



## preston (Sep 11, 2008)

*granite dust*

get granite paver dust and it will pack down and make a great semi hard floor and good thing it is cheap


----------



## Bird Hunter (Sep 13, 2008)

For about two years now I've had my seven dogs on gravel, and it has worked well.  Put down a layer of "crusher run" (dust) and then a thick layer of #7 Granite Pea Gravel.  I got mine from "Earth Products" and enough to fill seven 10' x 10' kennels ran me about $500 delivered.  I'd rather have concrete, but this is working fine for now.


----------



## OkieHunter (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't like gravel of any kind I prefer concrete along with an open area of dirt/grass


----------



## Eroc33 (Sep 22, 2008)

i put 5 bags of kwikcrete down and then put 9 bags of river pebeles down a sprinkled a bag of kwikcrete down on top. i have just had it for about a week and he has dug in 2 spots where i didnt get the concrete thick enough but other than that it seems to work pretty good and it only cost about $50.00


----------



## Jack Ryan (Sep 23, 2008)

Buck Rabbit said:


> I recently started a thread about smelly kennels and lots of people say that using pea gravel works great.  Well i was wondering if #89 (1/8" to 3/8") granite would work as good as Peagravel (1/2") , Its about the same size and its right at half the cost. What do yall think about using it?
> 
> Thanks




I don't know. I never heard of much cheaper stuff than pea gravel except may be river gravel. The size may vary a little but what you are really after it smooth little round gravel that you can hardly stack up on flat ground. They still dig but it falls right back in the hole. Keeps their nails short and feels good on their feet to walk in.

Urine goes right through and feces are easy to pick up. Don't get stones so big it won't fall through your rake easy when picking up feces. I never heard it called any thing but pea gravel around here because it's about the size of peas but river gravel is about the same, just the stones are not all a consistent size.


----------



## Buck Rabbit (Sep 24, 2008)

around here pea gravel is around $45 a yard and #89 is around $23 , i thiink thats what im goin to go with.  I will let yall know how it works


----------



## Shine Runner (Sep 25, 2008)

Question....how deep are ya'll making the gravel?  Are you making any kind of a "border" to keep the gravel inside the pen/kennel?  I have the 12" stepping stones like used for walkways in a standard chainlink kennel for the "floor" and laid them like tile and just made it one tile larger on all 4 sides.  I was considering changing part of the kennel over to the gravel, but don't want the pup to dig out under the pen.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Sep 26, 2008)

When I did it, I dug up what ever it took to get all the sod out. Then I laid in RR ties at the bottom of the fence. Seems the ties were about ground level or a little higher. Nail the fence down with staples and filled the pen with gravel to ground level or the top of the ties or so. I had about three different dogs in there at one time or another and never had to fill in a single hole they ever dug. No one ever came close to escaping unless some one left the gate open.  Leave the fence loose and floppy, not tight, so they can't climb it. My chain link fence I used was 5 - 6 ft high.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Oct 2, 2008)

I have landscape timbers stacked two deep around my kennels and filling one of them up tomorrow with pea gravel.

It's $45 ton at Oconee Sand & Gravel in Eatonton. Planning on about 4-5 inches deep. They have some peagravel that's $20 a ton but it has a lot of sand and I'm afraid that will cost it to pack together and not let the urine pass through.


----------



## dunmoving again (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a friend that uses the thick rubber horse stall mats,,,it's working fine for him,,,,if and when he moves it can go with him.


----------

